# Deaths head roach moulting problem



## rebirthflame (Mar 12, 2007)

i have 2 roaches currently moulting one into another juvenile stage and the other into adult, the first seems to be going smootly but the adult moult doesnt look like it is going so well.

i dont have a digital camera so i will do my best to describe what it looks like.

The head has spilt through so that the markings it is famous for are visible but it is a slightly darker white colour than the one moulting beside it.. is this normal for a final moult or is it more likely that it is stuck inside its skin and its new skin is hardening?

quick replies would be much appreciated as i would like to feed this to my mantis if its not going to survive....


----------

